# Neck pain



## merc123

Soooo...how can I get rid of this?  The pain is centrally located at the edges of the neck.  If you run your fingers from the middle of your neck toward the sides, where your fingers start to "curve" around to the side is where it is.  I think it may stem from some of the trapezius/shoulder blade muscle pain and tension I have, but I'm not sure.

It has given me headaches and what not and is really getting on my nerves.

I've got a $40 shiatsu massager from wal-mart that I use daily.  It has gotten to the point now where it massages only a few layers of the muscle but then it misses the deep muscles so it only gives a temporary feeling of relief.

I can't afford a daily massage 

I've been put on Tylenol, Ibuprofen 250mg/300mg/800mg, Flexeril muscle relaxers, Capsacin cream and Naproxen 800's.  So far, still no dice on a fix.

I've tried neck muscle exercise and "weight" lifting but it only seems to increase the amount of pain and stiffness.


----------



## ellaville hunter

i have the same problem i go to bed with a headache and wake up with the same headache


----------



## jimbo4116

merc123 said:


> Soooo...how can I get rid of this?  The pain is centrally located at the edges of the neck.  If you run your fingers from the middle of your neck toward the sides, where your fingers start to "curve" around to the side is where it is.  I think it may stem from some of the trapezius/shoulder blade muscle pain and tension I have, but I'm not sure.
> 
> It has given me headaches and what not and is really getting on my nerves.
> 
> I've got a $40 shiatsu massager from wal-mart that I use daily.  It has gotten to the point now where it massages only a few layers of the muscle but then it misses the deep muscles so it only gives a temporary feeling of relief.
> 
> I can't afford a daily massage
> 
> I've been put on Tylenol, Ibuprofen 250mg/300mg/800mg, Flexeril and Naproxen 800's.  So far, still no dice on a fix.
> 
> I've tried neck muscle exercise and "weight" lifting but it only seems to increase the amount of pain and stiffness.



Raise your arm and lay your forearm on top of your head with the palm of you hand facing toward the ceiling.  If this relieves the pain I would say you have issues with the discs in your neck.


----------



## merc123

I believe it is muscular, because I can run my thumbs deeply down into the muscle and can feel the pain in them.  It helps to relieve if I can rub them really deep (or if I can talk the g/f into doing it), but it's only temporary.

It's the Semispinalis (1st right) and Splenius (3rd right, down) capilis muscles that hurt.


----------



## ellaville hunter

mine starts just below my right sholder blade


----------



## stev

get some muscle relaxers .i have some if you need.


----------



## merc123

stev said:


> get some muscle relaxers .i have some if you need.



Tried Flexeril.  Doesn't work.


----------



## merc123

ellaville hunter said:


> mine starts just below my right sholder blade



Mine is the Rhomboideus major (bottom right) muscle that has knots in it.


----------



## stev

merc123 said:


> Tried Flexeril. Doesn't work.


thats week .get some real pills.


----------



## ellaville hunter

merc123 said:


> Mine is the Rhomboideus major (bottom right) muscle that has knots in it.



yep that is where mine is i never knew that is what caused my neck to hurt


----------



## bat

See if your drugstore carries a cream called "Biofreeze".  This has been the best stuff I have ever used on soreness..  my rehab tech put me on this stuff last year when I was doing stretches after shoulder surgery.  Just take a paper towel and dab a little on the folded corner and wipe in on the affect area.  "Do not" apply heat to it just rub it in, stainless, odorless etc. and will do the trick in most cases.  Cost about $8 a tube which will last a long time.  You only have to use a little of it to be effective.  That should work if it is muscle related.    Not a fix but will releave the pain.


----------



## merc123

stev said:


> thats week .get some real pills.



The VA won't give me anything else.  He said if the flexeril doesn't work none of the others will.  That's when they gave me the naproxen.  I just gave up on using anything now...



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Kick her out and get a divorce
> 
> Better lay off the weight for a while
> 
> Have you tried soaking in a hot tub?



Yep, tried the hot tub.  It's only temporary relief.  I used to get a deep tissue massage and it would help, but I had to get it done at least bi-weekly for it to be effective.



bat said:


> See if your drugstore carries a cream called "Biofreeze".  This has been the best stuff I have ever used on soreness..  my rehab tech put me on this stuff last year when I was doing stretches after shoulder surgery.  Just take a paper towel and dab a little on the folded corner and wipe in on the affect area.  "Do not" apply heat to it just rub it in, stainless, odorless etc. and will do the trick in most cases.  Cost about $8 a tube which will last a long time.  You only have to use a little of it to be effective.  That should work if it is muscle related.    Not a fix but will releave the pain.



I'll check it out.


----------



## jimbo4116

merc123 said:


> I believe it is muscular, because I can run my thumbs deeply down into the muscle and can feel the pain in them.  It helps to relieve if I can rub them really deep (or if I can talk the g/f into doing it), but it's only temporary.
> 
> It's the Semispinalis (1st right) and Splenius (3rd right, down) capilis muscles that hurt.



Yep, the doc thought mine was muscular too. After the muscle relaxers and Ibuprofen, etc., he sent me to an Orthopedic surgeon, before he ask me any questions he ask me to do the exercise I mentioned.  The pain all but went away.

He then said I had three options, walk around with my arms on my head, cortizone or surgery.  After an MRI they gave me cortizone to shrink the bulging discs.  

He told me the cortizone may work for 7 hours, 7days, 7 weeks or 7 years.  Going on 6 years with one supplemental shot.

He also said that if I had waited longer surgery would have been the only option and I would probably had permanent nerve damage to my arm and feet.


----------



## merc123

I guess I need to make an MRI appointment just to be on the safe side...that's not going to be cheap.

I'll try the arm method when it starts to really hurt.  I've been massaging it so I can feel tightness but not a whole lot of pain.  Mostly just a headache now.


----------



## dslary

I suggest acupuncture.  I've had and seen amazing results for conditions that have been going on for a year or more.   I suffered for 15 years with a stiff neck and muscles in my neck that were knotted tight.  Acupuncture cleared it up in 4 treatments.
Good Luck


----------



## FishingAddict

stev said:


> get some muscle relaxers .i have some if you need.



That explains alot about stev...


----------



## FishingAddict

Merc: It sounds like you carry a great deal of tension in your shoulders.  True?

Try streching them.  Put both hands behind your back, grasp left wrist with your right hand.  Then pull your wrist as far as you can to the right side(not too hard! Just til it stops moving).  Your left forarm should be on your lower back area. 

Now for the magic stretch:

Tilt your head to the left side and feel the pull.  Hold it for at least 30 seconds.  Then look down while tilting your head to the left.  Then look up in the same fasion, each time holding for at least 30 seconds.  Play around with it to see what works

Then repeat on the other side!

This is by far the best trap stretch invented by man. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## DeltaHalo

bat said:


> See if your drugstore carries a cream called "Biofreeze".  This has been the best stuff I have ever used on soreness..  my rehab tech put me on this stuff last year when I was doing stretches after shoulder surgery.  Just take a paper towel and dab a little on the folded corner and wipe in on the affect area.  "Do not" apply heat to it just rub it in, stainless, odorless etc. and will do the trick in most cases.  Cost about $8 a tube which will last a long time.  You only have to use a little of it to be effective.  That should work if it is muscle related.    Not a fix but will releave the pain.




x2


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter

get your DR. to order you a tens unit .


Definition: "TENS" is the acronym for Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation. A "TENS unit" is a pocket size, portable, battery-operated device that sends electrical impulses to certain parts of the body to block pain signals.

The electrical currents produced are mild, but can prevent pain messages from being transmitted to the brain and may raise the level of endorphins (natural pain killers produced by the brain).

hope this helps .


----------



## FishingAddict

Try stretching first before you buy anything...


----------



## PHIL M

I have had neck problems for years. Finally it got to the point where I was ready to chop my own head off! Just started going to a neck, and back pain specialist. After just a few days. I feel better than I have in months! Fixing to have physical therapy. I am so excited about putting the pain behind me!


----------



## flintdiver

Merc, email me or Pm me if you wanna try Biofreeze or a TENS. I have them here at my office, you can get them for cost plus shipping. I can set the TENS for a pain setting and provide instruction for use. Try the stretching first !


----------



## merc123

Hey flint, thanks.  I've used a TENS device.  A neighbor had it when they had an accident.  I borrowed it for a day.  I had it on my neck for the entire 1.5 hour drive to work almost all the way on high.  It didnt' work unfortunately.  

I've done the stretching also.  Do it daily in a hot shower until they loosen.  I've had a recommendation to see a chriopractor, which I will more than likely do when I can get the money because I do have a vertabrae in my back that I can "feel" is out of alignment.  Whenever you press on that one spot it's quite painful.  

Thanks for everyone's help!  I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## merc123

Went to a chiropractor today.  Wow....

My x-rays are awesome.  My neck curves to the right when looking at it from the back.  My pelvis is tilted to the right side as well as well as my femur ball...  

He's going to fix me right up.


----------



## GAcarver

i'm ga carvers wife,  so glad that you went to a chiropractor, i have worked for one for 10 years, i feel sure that you made the right choice,  it will take a couple of movements to take the pressure off of the nerve, but you will get there....... by the way ice packs and the bio-freeze are both wonderful, and really help with the pain,and swelling.....


----------



## merc123

I went by Kroger to look for the biofreeze.  I couldn't quite remember the name at the time, but I saw a tube next to aspercreme or something like that for about $8.  I'm assuming that's it.


----------



## bat

It'll look like this at most stores merc..  some stores may not have it so try another.  It is well worth the money, should be around $8-16 according to your store.  Just use a little dab on a cloth and rub it on.  Be sure and wash your hands afterwards, you don't want to accidently rub your eyes with it on your hands.


----------



## Pollywog

I know I am new here but your pain sounds very much like what I suffered for years .Jimbo 's  answer was close to what mine would be a ruptured disk ( bulging) and possibly pinching on a neve.  Although I waited too long for the surgery . By then it had permanently damaged  a nerve . I was given 3 exercises to do every day of my life and  that along with Ecotrin ( safety coated aspirin )  and I manage to do almost any thing.  It does flair up when I do work that is not in my normal day, like raking the yard . I have learned to go ahead and take the Ecotrin before I start the job. Hope you find something that works for you


----------



## 91xjgawes

hope you figure it out! i suffer from some of the same symptoms...i have spoke with many experts and have narrowed it down to stress tension, as i am fairly healthy in the disk and back area...


----------



## GA1dad

Merc,,,,, let us know how the chiropractor worked. I am having very similar issues lately.


----------



## merc123

Sorry, forgot to update you guys.  I've been to the chiro 2 times now.

He took x-rays and my neck was curving to the right.  Two of my middle back verts had some tilting to them, but no the discs and everything else looked good; no pinched nerves.  

Also my pelvic bone was tilted to one side causing one leg to be slightly shorter than the other and causing an imbalance.  

I also had some issues with the sacrum.

Before my 2nd adjustment my legs were still uneven.  After the adjustment, they became even.  

I still have some neck pain, but not as bad as it was.  The pressure point I had in my back has moved up the spine a little, but the pain has been helped for sure.  

I have to have 2 adjustments per week for a few weeks then transition to 1.


----------



## SHMELTON

When I sit behind a desk all day I have the same pain, I had an orthapedic surgeon tell me its because I am resting all of my weight on my elbows, I found a proper ergonomic desk posture and position diagram that if followed correctly relieves the pain.  I just try not to sit behind the desk all day and that helps.


----------



## pbyles

I had the exact same thing told to me when I went to the chiro....

I felt absolutely wonderful after he adjusted me (except for the creepy neck adjustments).....

but-

3 yrs later after following his routine.....no difference....it only helped if I seen him once a week or so....continuously-

before I went to him....I began to have Migranes-

I dont get them now....but it could be cuz I take a pain pill and go to bed when I get the slightest idea im getting a headache-


----------



## reformed

I used to have some severe neck pain and it still goes out occasionally. What I do is when it first flares up I put a neck brace on. It seems to help the other muscles in the area from tightening up. When you walk around all day trying to keep your neck in one position you tend to over compensate and everything else locks up too.
 Wear it while you drive, when you're sleeping, when you want a little sympathy
 Good luck!


----------



## ratlird

My wife had the same type of problem 4 yrs ago. She went to physical therapy and still didn't get the relief so they sent her for an MRI and found out she had two large bone spurs putting pressure on the spinal cord. She had surgery to remove them and has experienced no pain since. I also suffer from neck pain but I think mine is from sitting at work on the computer all day and not sitting properly and having my work area setup ergonomically correct. I'm in the process now of having ergonomics try and get things in order for me. I'm sure a lot of mine is caused by resting on my elbows all day and hopefully once they get my workstation ergonomically correct I won't suffer the pain anymore. I'm going to get me some of the cream mentioned and start using that and see if it works. Hope you get to feeling better soon because it sure makes life miseriable being in pain all the time.


----------



## merc123

Jack Ryan said:


> All you need is more physical work and something real to worry about.
> 
> Get a job doing concrete work or roofing houses.



Some of us use our minds instead of our brawn.  If you labor and think about a complex problem for 8 hours, you're more tired than if you did a roofing job for 12.  If the mind is tired, you are tired.  If your muscles are tired, your body is tired.  Your mind controls your body.


----------



## Jack Ryan

merc123 said:


> Some of us use our minds instead of our brawn.  If you labor and think about a complex problem for 8 hours, you're more tired than if you did a roofing job for 12.  If the mind is tired, you are tired.  If your muscles are tired, your body is tired.  Your mind controls your body.



If you say so. It's your neck that's sore not mine.

I've been where you are with a sore neck and mine is fine now. 

If you've had one before and made it better with your "mind" work then just do what ever you did last time.


----------



## whitworth

*Neck Pain*

is something that keeps a lot of chiropractors and medical doctors employed.  

Fortunately, I've avoided a major problem and only get a stiff neck from time to time.  

I knew a fellow employee years ago, who was in an auto accident, and seemed to have a lot of neck pain.  The company doctor and the company thought he was a malingerer after awhile, and were getting ready to fire him. 

He asked me what I thought.  I asked if he had seen a chiropractor( a school mate's father was a chiropractor)
Well his visit to the chiropractor solved the problem.  One of the vertebrates was out of place and causing the pain.
Made me look like a genius.  

It's been over forty years, and I'm shocked I never had to take my own advice. 

Neck pain isn't as abnormal as some may think.


----------



## Signal_24

Merc,
Check your pm when u get a chance.  I've become somewhat of an injury expert over the years and suffer from the same problem.   I have to get several tune ups per year to keep me on the streets policing in SW Atlanta.


----------



## ashleyM.54

A good friend of mine had the same problems you (merc123) are describing in your post. In order to get rid of the pain he bought flexeril online and fortunately it helped him. This medication worked perfectly for him but it is true that it is very weak. I will ask him if he knows some other pills you could possibly take in order to get rid of the pain.


----------



## chase870

When its bad enough go to Emory and let them fix it, thats how I fixed mine dont wait or try any hocus pocus stuff if you dammage the nerve you have real problems


----------



## Throwback

chiropractor


T


----------



## triple play

just had 2 epidural injections in my neck to relieve pain in left arm. so far, so good.


----------

